# Engine Overheating, Coolant Leak?



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Hopefully you haven't driven the vehilcle to it's premature death with no coolant. I'm not sure how long you go without popping the hood and checking things, but it sounds like it's not very often ... especially after the car was giving you warnings to check out. Even if the lights disappear, I wouldn't hesitate taking it to get checked out if you can't do it yourself, because the codes will be stored for the mechanic to check and see what the problem(s) were that your computer was reporting. I would definitely add some dexcool before driving it any further ... and make sure that both the radiator and overflow tank are full (to the "full cold" level in the tank) when the engine is cold. Once the coolant level is back to normal operating range, I would check the oil again to ensure there are no signs of water in the oil ... and then get it to your dealership's mechanic ASAP (or reputable mechanic of your choice) and pray no permanent/unrepairable damage has been done. Also, search on this site for other people who have had problems with coolant leaks/loss so you have a little knowledge about the problem before you take it to the dealer (or whatever mechanic you choose, but dealer would be best bet most likely) so they don't try to take advantage of you. Good Luck and keep us posted on what you find out. Hopefully everything will be okay.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Well first of all your header tank is empty, which may for all we know mean there is no coolant in the engine either. The fact that the heater blows cold air indicates the engine is VERY low on coolant.

This could certainly cause the over heat condition.

First step is to fill it up then go for a drive to warm it .. Then look for leaks while it is hot. Chances are its where the top hose connects to the water outlet. You should see it clearly if the tank is filled to the full level.

Then of course we need to fix the leak.

It could also be a faulty thermostat.. but let find and/or rule out a leak first.


----------

